# Australian info...



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Here is an electrical forum for australia 

http://www.phased.com.au/


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

handgun357 said:


> Hey everyone... I am building a travel trailer to ship to australia and I am having difficulty obtaining info on suppliers and codes (STANDARD AND RVIA)... Any sites or contacts would be greatly appreciated...


Welcome handgun357..

Great tag name.......:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

What .357 are you partial to?


----------

